# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  جدول دوري المحترفين  الاردني لكره القدم لموسم 2008 - 2009

## The Gentle Man

الاسبوع الاول 

الحسين vs البقعه الخميس 11/9 الساعه : 10.00 الملك عبدالله 
الوحدات vs اليرموك الجمعه 12/9 الساعه : 10.00 عمان
شباب الاردن vs العربي الجمعه 12/9 الساعه : 10.00 الحسن
اتحاد الرمثا vs الجزيره السبت 13/9 الساعه : 10.00 الحسن
الفيصلي vs شباب الحسين السبت 13/9 الساعه : 10.00 عمان 



الاسبوع الثاني

البجزيره vs الوحدات الخميس 18/9 الساعه : 10.00 الملك عبد الله 
الفيصلي vs البقعه الجمعه 19 /9 الساعه : 10.00 عمان
اليرموك vs شباب الحسين الجمعه 19/9 الساعه : 10.00 الامير محمد 
ش . الاردن vs الحسين الجمعه 19/9 الساعه : 10.00 الملك عبد الله
اتحاد الرمثا vs العربي السبت 20/9 الساعه : 10.00 الحسن 

الاسبوع الثالث

شباب الحسين vs الوحدات الخميس 25/9 الساعه : 10.00 الملك عبد الله 
اتحاد الرمثا vs الحسين الجمعه 26/9 الساعه : 10.00 ستاد الحسن 
شباب الاردن vs الفيصلي الجمعه 26/9 الساعه : 10.00 ستاد عمان 
الجزيره vs العربي الجمعه 26/9 الساعه : 10.00 الملك عبد الله 
اليرموك vs البقعه السبت 27/9 الساعه : 10.00 ستاد عمان 


الاسبوع الرابع : 

اليرموك vs شباب الاردن السبت 4/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 
العربي vs الوحدات السبت 4/10 الساعه : 5.00 ستاد الحسن 
اتحاد الرمثا vs الفيصلي السبت 4/10 الساعه : 5.00 عمان 
البقعه vs شباب الحسين الاحد 5/10 الساعه :5.00 عمان 
الجزيره vs الحسين الاحد 5/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 


الاسبوع الخامس 



العربي vs شباب الحسين الجمعه 10/10 الساعه : 5.00 السلط
الفيصلي vs الوحدات الجمعه 10/10 الساعه : 5.00 ستاد عمان 
اتحاد الرمثا vs شباب الاردن الجمعه 10/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 
اليرموك vs الحسين السبت 11/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 
البقعه vs الجزيره الاحد : 11/10 الساعه : 5.00 عمان 



الاسبوع السادس



العربي vs الفيصلي الجمعه 17/10 الساعه : 5.00 عمان 
الحسين vs الوحدات الجمعه 17/10 الساعه 5.00 ستاد الحسن
ش الاردن vs البقعه الجمعه 17/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 
اليرموك vs الجزيره السبت 18/10 الساعه :5.00 الملك عبد الله 
اتحاد الرمثا vs ش الحسين السبت 18/10 الساعه : 5.00 عمان 


الاسبوع السابع


الفيصلي vs العربي الخميس : 16/10 الساعه : 5.00 عمان 
الحسين vs الوحدات الجمعه 17 /10 الساعه :5.00 الحسن 
البقعه vs ش الاردن الجمعه 17/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 
اليرموك vs الجزيره السبت : 18 /10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله
ش الحسين vs اتحاد الرمثا السبت : 18/10 الساعه :5.00 عمان 



الاسبوع الثامن :

الجزيره vs شباب الحسين الخميس : 23/10 الساعه :5.00 عمان 
الحسين vs الفيصلي الجمعه : 24/10 الساعه : 5.00 الحسن 
الوحدات vs ش الاردن الجمعه 24/10 الساعه : 5.00 الملك عبد الله 
اتحاد الرمثا vs البقعه السبت 25/10 الساعه : 5.00 الحسن 
اليرموك vs العربي السبت 25/10 الساعه :5.00 السلط 



الاسبوع التاسع :
الفريقان : اليوم و التاريخ و الساعه : الملعب 
الحسين vs العربي الجمعه 31/10 الساعه : 4.00 الحسن 
اتحاد الرمثا vs اليرموك السبت 1/11 الساعه : 4.00 الحسن 
الوحدات vs البقعه الاثنين 3/11 الساعه : 4.00 الملك عبد الله 
الجزيره vs الفيصلي الاثنين /11 الساعه : 4.00 الامير محمد 
شباب الاردن vs شباب الحسين الثلاثاء 4/11 الساعه : 4.00 الامير محمد

----------


## العالي عالي

دوري فاشل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فعلا فاشل 


مع احترامي الشديد الك يا اخ جنتل 

مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## The Gentle Man

> دوري فاشل





[align=center]طبعا فاشل
اولا بدون الرمثا
ومن ثم معرف الفرق الي بتتنافس
الوحداتن والفيصلي 
بس 
عشان هيك انا بعتبره فاشل[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]طبعا فاشل
> اولا بدون الرمثا
> ومن ثم معرف الفرق الي بتتنافس
> الوحداتن والفيصلي 
> بس 
> عشان هيك انا بعتبره فاشل[/align]


يكفي عدم وجود الرمثا 

لكن ان شاء الله يفوز الرمثا اليوم على الاهلي ويرجع للمتاز 

قولو آآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## عُبادة

ان شاء الله يفوز الرمثا ويرجع للممتاز


شباب شو رأيكو نروح نحضر المباراة اليوم؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شاء الله يفوز الرمثا ويرجع للممتاز
> 
> 
> شباب شو رأيكو نروح نحضر المباراة اليوم؟


انا اكيد اني راح احضر المبارة 

ما بقدر افوتها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الدوري فاشل بجميع أحواله :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مشكووووووووووور جنتل مان 


الدوري فاشل بس أحيانا في مباريات جيدة المستوى

لا تنسوا معايير تطبيق الاحتراف اللي فرضها الاتحاد الاسيوي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم انصر الرماثنة على الاهلى اليوم

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]دوري لا رمثا فيه    منسف لا لحمة عليه

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center][/align]دوري لا رمثا فيه    منسف لا لحمة عليه





 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حلوة يا انس

----------


## The Gentle Man

الرمثا للممتاز وغصب عن الي مش عاجبة

----------


## العالي عالي

> الرمثا للممتاز وغصب عن الي مش عاجبة


يسعد ربك شو بتفهم

----------

